# hamster breeds



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,
We are thinking about getting a hammy for my daughter, its been years since I had a hammy so want folks thoughts on what is the friendliest breed of hamster to have? 

Any ideas much appreciated.

Izzie


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Izzie.

I have 2 boys aged 9 & 5 and they have winter white hamsters.They are only small and just sit for ages in there hands watching tv etc with them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sryians are beautiful. They can be tamed easily if you get a baby one, I find the russians are nippy.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Male siberian are very friendly and found a male is better than a female dont know if the females get pms but they always seem a bit crumpy. Gerbils are very good pets too and come out in the day to they are noisey by nature and are farely easy to hand tame.. As hammys are nocturnal. I have also found tanks with vented lids are good as they dont knaw the bars all the time them. Bare in mind with using a tank to watch where situated as they can over heat if in a window or near a radiator. Good luck with what ever you choose.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Sryians are beautiful. They can be tamed easily if you get a baby one, I find the russians are nippy.


My Siberian was fab my Russian looked very sweet and very small but he was eveal and he use to petrify me. I named him Gismo from the Gremlins.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sullivan said:


> My Siberian was fab my Russian looked very sweet and very small but he was eveal and he use to petrify me. I named him Gismo from the Gremlins.


Hi,

I have had a russian called Marcie and she was so evil, i used to have to feed her as quick as possible and cleaning her out was a nightmare.

I had a black hamster once that looked like a panda she was really lovely, Im hoping we can find one like that.

Thanks

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all 

Thanks for all your replies everyone,we are going on a hammy hunt this week so will post pics asap lol. Thanks for the tip about the tank Sullivan, I must admit little knawing teeth at night would keep me awake lol.

Izzie


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have had a russian called Marcie and she was so evil, i used to have to feed her as quick as possible and cleaning her out was a nightmare.
> 
> ...


Try and get a baby and see how well they cope with handling when they get them out for you to see. Hamsters can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Yes Im looking for baby hamsters, I think its impossible to train the adult ones.

Thanks for all your advice

Izzie


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I tend to agree, it is much easier to tame a young one. I would suggest trying to get a Syrian that is around 6 weeks of age, that's your best shot at having a cuddly hammie I think.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

6 months ago I bought a female Syrian hamster. She is lovely. I bought her from PAH when 6 weeks old and she has never been grumpy or anything. I bought her a bigger Rotastak cage this week and for the first time she has used her wheel. 

Last week I adopted 2 Roborovski from PAH. They are both female, 1 yr and 9 months old, tiny and very active. They run around all day and night and are very inquisitive. However, they do not come out of the cage anymore....I have given them tons of boredom busters and if I wanted to hold them they would just jump out of my hand. 

I also adopted a Russian dwarf hamster. He is male and approximately 4 months old. He is very moody. I have not had him out of his cage yet as all he does is squeak if I put my hand anywhere near him. He will take food off me and I have tried coaxing him out but with little luck. I don't want him hating me so I have just left him to his own devices. 

I would recommend a Syrian if you want to handle and play with them however with enough boredom busters Roborovskis are fantastic to watch. 

Good Luck with your search for the perfect hamster!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

a male syrian is your best bet !! from a breeder 

they are easierr to tame and a friendly 

or a russian is a good opt because they dont tend to nip ...


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> a male syrian is your best bet !! from a breeder
> 
> they are easierr to tame and a friendly
> 
> or a russian is a good opt because they dont tend to nip ...


Ive had 3 russians before and although they were babies and were well handled use to bite like hell. Was i just unlucky as ive spoken to other hamster owners and they have had the same problem. Thats why i went for the siberian and never looked back. Males i found to be more friendly as you said.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i have never been bittien by mine


siberian IS a russian hamster there are two domestic sub-species 

russian campbell and Winter white , mistakenly called siberean

xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i have never been bittien by mine
> 
> siberian IS a russian hamster there are two domestic sub-species
> 
> ...


What are the big fluffy ones


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

they are syrians or known as 'teddy bear' hamsters 

xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> they are syrians or known as 'teddy bear' hamsters
> 
> xx


Thats what i meant i love them mine was very friendly. Russians are the diddy ones and you can get one with a stripe. That was the evil one we had.Thanks


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww i love teddys as #well i would lov one 

dont youfind it hard to keep shaving out of its coat
???


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> aww i love teddys as #well i would lov one
> 
> dont youfind it hard to keep shaving out of its coat
> ???


No not bad mate i use to use a small soft baby brush on there coat a quick go over and he pesto done. I had mine for nearly 4 years which i hear is very old for a hammie.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

yesits old my lil rosie lived till she was 5  R.I.P

u must look after themwell 

xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> yesits old my lil rosie lived till she was 5  R.I.P
> 
> u must look after themwell
> 
> xx[/QUOTE Try and do my best would do the same of any animal. Have 2 guinea pigs to there both rescue and were in horrid conditions. I had the boar done and got him a girlie. Shes a ex breeding pig from a breeder that dumped her at our local pet centre. Pleased to say it was love at first site. Ive had them around 2 years now but uncertain of age when i got them. Both very cuddly and talk all the time. The dog loves them to and will lick them. Sweet really. Looks like you have your hands full to with yours.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

No its not as 'bad' as you think

tthey have 10 mins in the play pen everyday and 5 mins holding each
& 10 mins to feed them all 
then 

the dogs sleep in my bed with me plus have 1 1/2 - 2 hours walks every day and get cudles and treats and trainging

xxx

ur gp sound LOVELY!! i would love som gp but i still ive at home and mum doesnt want any  thin eles in the house !!


----------

